#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  WRC bulletin 489 & 490

## Jeffreytnl89

Hello all,
Could someone please share the following WRC bulletins ?

WRC - BULLETIN 489 DAMAGE MECHANISMS AFFECTING FIXED EQUIPMENT IN THE REFINING INDUSTRY

WRC - BULLETIN 490 DAMAGE MECHANISMS AFFECTING FIXED EQUIPMENT IN THE FOSSIL ELECTRIC POWER INDUSTRY



Kind regards
JSee More: WRC bulletin 489 & 490

----------

